# Will your GP measure your bodyfat for you?



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Considering on going tomorrow and was wondering if they did. I haven't been for years and have no idea what they do.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

No - chances are they won't be trained in kinanthropometry which is the most consistently accurate way to measure bodyfat with skinfold callipers.

At best you'll get a BMI measurement, which for anyone carrying above-average levels of muscle, it'll give a skewed result.


----------

